# دورات مجانية على منتديات سلامتك



## sayed00 (23 يونيو 2010)

اخوانى 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

اولا بعد اذن اخى غسان مشرف القسم اطرح لكم هذا الموضوع - ليس اعلان عن دورة او تربح من وراء ذلك

الموضوع اننا فى منتديات سلامتك و باقتراح من الاخوة بان يكون هناك قسم فى المنتدى للتدريب فتم طرح فكرة افتتاح أكادمية سلامتك و هى قسم داخل المنتديات يتم طرح فيها دورات خاصة لمتخصصى السلامة و من يرغب فى العمل بالمجال و الغرض الاساسى منها هو الرقى بالمجال و الوصول الى العالمية بالسلامة بالعربية

العرض للفائدة العامة و غير ربحى و تعتمد التكلفة للدورات على المحاضر ان رغب ان تكون مجانية فنطرحها مجانية و لديا الان دورات مجانية يتم الترتيب لها و سوف نعلنها فى القريب
و ان رغب المحاضر ان تكون مدفوعه الاجر فأننا نتواصل مع المحاضرين الراغبون فى العمل التطوعى و مشاء الله هم كثير و تكون التكلفة رمزية جدا بمعنى تكون تكلفة الشهادات و غيرها من المصاريف

طبيعة الدراسة لدينا اونلاين و تفاعل بين المحاضر و المتدربين داخل اقسام خاصة فى المنتدى مقتصرة عليهم فقط

الان لدينا دورة الاوشا للصناعات العامة سوف تبدأ الجمعه القادم و التكلفة رمزية جدا و العدد محدد و باقى اماكن بسيطة جدا لمن يرغب

يمكنكم زيارتنا فى سلامتك و الاطلاع على تفاصيل اكثر بخصوص التدريب و الكثير من المواضيع المميزة

الموقع من هنا

تحياتى


----------



## hany mossad (15 يوليو 2010)

really perfect 
thank you very much


----------



## تمبيزة (15 يوليو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## عموعبده (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرجزيل


----------



## gulanar (26 يوليو 2010)

thank u so much

i will visit the web side


----------



## نادى السمان (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (22 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omarone (30 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamed nabih (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*really perfect 
thank you very much*​


----------



## sayed00 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين اخوانى على المرور و ازف اليكم خبر دورة ادارة الكوراث و الازمات - مجانا - قريبا على منتديات سلامتك

انتظرونا


----------

